# New smoker



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Cant wait to try her out. Gunna get it seasoned tomorrow then smoke a turkey bird Sunday. This will be my second Lyfe Tyme pit. First one is 20 years old and still kickin. Just needed something a little bigger.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm way impressed!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Looks good! Glad to see they're using larger wheels. I have the same as your smaller one and it can be a real pain to move.


----------



## jrshuman (May 25, 2007)

That is NICE!


----------



## dripping wet (Aug 6, 2016)

Need some grease on those grills


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

goldwingtiny said:


> Looks good! Glad to see they're using larger wheels. I have the same as your smaller one and it can be a real pain to move.


Yep! If they aint on concrete,the itty bitty wheels on almost all smokers are useless.I put air up tires on mine and can now pull it around with one hand to mow around or get out of the wind.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

*old Tymer*

I have the same pit. With lids closed, the shelf area is very small .
I bought a 1" thick Oak Stair step from Home depot, measured/cut to size of shelf, Drilled four holes 3/4" deep to insert threaded nut inserts, and attached over shelf from bottom. 
Have room now to place cookie sheet when lids are closed. I keep it oiled but take off after use so wood stays nice looking.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Man that's a sweet pit.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Love it!!! Let's see some eats now. Congratulations 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## luohui8892 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow, it's awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Had one, those pits rock...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Those pits good cookers, your going to love it !


----------

